

 What do you think of CUBRID? - binarray2000
http://www.cubrid.org

======
kadishmal
I use CUBRID for two of my company sites. I like its built-in counter
functions, necessary to keep track of statistics, and the native support for
HA, something other RDBMS do not provide. They have a nice architecture, which
you will really like if you want to host multiple sites on one machine, and
they are controlled by different network devices. They have a middleware
called the broker (you can look at their architecture for more info), which
you can create for each db, and each of them will listen to a port of the
particular device. Quite useful implementation. Overall, the performance is
quite good, especially with tuning. If you have questions on this, CUBRID has
quite responsive community. You can always ask them, they are always online at
least for me GMT +6. Also, they recently tweeted that they are going to
release a new version these days which will be the best release so far with
almost full compatibility with MySQL. It's not important for my projects as
they are natively developed for CUBRID, but I believe it will be really useful
for those who migrate from MySQL. I plan to run the new version on a test
machine and see if there is any performance gains. If so, will upgrade,
otherwise, I will stay on the current 3.0. Let's see. Anyone else want to
share their experience?

